
The truth behind Israeli and Palestinian talking points - nirajs
http://www.salon.com/2014/07/28/debunking_the_myths_about_gaza_the_truth_behind_israeli_and_palestinian_talking_points/?upw
======
Japeto1
This article has tons of misleading "so-called facts". There were no
airstrikes the day before the kidnappings. HAMAS does use the palestinian
population as human shields, as proven over and over again and even UNRA, the
UN organization in Gaza said they found Missiles and launchers inside their
schools and hospitals, ready to fire.

